# Whats the verdict on AP joieamning the Channel 4 T



## Dobiegirl (14 November 2015)

I must admit I was pleasantly surprised, he has a great sense of humour and is also self effacing, I just think he is great and is a welcome addition to a tired Channel 4 team.


Apologies for the title but cant edit it.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 November 2015)

I think it is too early to tell, John Francome took about two months to settle in, and he was one of the best ever.


----------



## Chiffy (14 November 2015)

I thought he was good for his first day. I wasn't surprised at the humour etc as he has always been popular amongst his work mates, he was just always serious when riding. I think he will improve the team, I find Graham Cunningham SO boring!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 November 2015)

I enjoyed it.  If I was in charge I would get rid of Cunningham, Ricky Pishwash and Emma Skirttoarse.

My Team would be Mick, John Francome, AP, A. Down, Luke Harvey and Alice Plunkett.


----------



## PorkChop (14 November 2015)

I didn't see it, but the man can do no wrong in my eyes so I am sure he will be ace


----------



## Chiffy (14 November 2015)

Ha ha AA, yes agree with most of your team but would like Sam Thomas instead of Luke Harvey, he used to do some great reports for The Morning Line.


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 November 2015)

I thought he was a great addition and am looking forward to him having more input in the future.  did you see alistair down squeeze past during one of the interviews.  i always found him good to listen too and wish he was back instead of graham Cunningham. i could also do without  emma prancing about , she would be better on the cat walk and not nh racing!!!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 November 2015)

Chiffy said:



			Ha ha AA, yes agree with most of your team but would like Sam Thomas instead of Luke Harvey, he used to do some great reports for The Morning Line.
		
Click to expand...

Lets have both.  I went to a dinner at the Cheltenham Literary Festival a couple of years ago when AP launched his first book.  Luke interviewed AP and it was absolutely brilliant and so funny.  I also love listening to Luke commentate when we went team chasing, again so funny.


----------



## Clodagh (14 November 2015)

I thought AP was great, loved the story about Martin Pipe and 'Do you have mirrors in your house'.
I like all the team now, Graham Cunningham has grown on me, he really knows his stuff. Not so keen on McGrath. Bring back Alistair Down. Give daily thanks idiot in deerstalker no longer there! Rishi does OK. Nick Luck is fantastic. Can't stand Clare Balding, so happy I don't have to put up with her very often.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 November 2015)

What do I think?  In all honesty I was dreading it,  just as others might if I got on the back of a horse!  For AP's first day,  I thought that it was a good effort.  Doubtless the behind the scenes team will work on his presentation skills and his handling of a microphone,  and slow down his speech rate and improve his diction (NOT a criticism,  but there was much that I couldn't follow which was a pity).  

I also think that with his in-depth knowledge,  and considering his thoughts as to how jockeys will cope with the ground conditions and the course that they may take,  he will be of real interest to those who are gamblers and allow them to make better informed decisions.  

I'm settling to the now not-so-new presentation team.  Mick Fitz's harsh pronunciation is either a little more polished or I'm becoming used to it,  they tell me that off camera and in real life he is a huge support to many young jockeys and a delightful man,  Richi Pissquick seems to be better informed and not quite so 'silly',  Emma Spencer is more than a bit irritating though I'm not sure why,  Nick Luck is a polished professional,  and Cunningham and Mcgrath are both rather superfluous.  I'm probably quite wrong,  but I suspect that in real life McGrath may well be a rather spiteful man.  Just why I can't watch Clare Balding I'm not sure,  she makes me cringe and thankfully seems to have been sidelined.

Alistair Down?  The doyen of racing commentators and a man given to insightful observations.  Francombe?  For me he was Ch4 Racing and I miss his wit and his knowledge.  And the best saved till last,  I think that Alice Plunkett is nothing short of enchanting,  and has the rare quality,  I'm certain,  of being the very same person either side of the camera.

Right,  I think that's about it!  A thumbs up for AP!! 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (15 November 2015)

Agree with you on all of that, Alec. For both William's sake and us as viewers I hope Alice can come back soon, she is fabulous. Emma Spencer is truly annoying. What on earth was she wearing?!


----------



## Alec Swan (15 November 2015)

Clodagh said:



			&#8230;&#8230;... Emma Spencer &#8230;&#8230;.. . What on earth was she wearing?!
		
Click to expand...

Mumblers. 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (15 November 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Mumblers. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

SNORT!!


----------



## wellwisher (15 November 2015)

I thought he was a brilliant addition - the coverage (to me) had become very betting orientated, but now seems a much better balance with the behind the scenes insights and knowledge of the personalities and horses involved. Love it and think AP is already a good, game addition who will only get more adept and settled


----------



## GoldenHours (15 November 2015)

I'm new, so please excuse me butting in, but I agree wholeheartedly with what Alec said - especially the comments about Francome and Down who as far as I am concerned are, and always will be, utterly irreplaceable. 

Back to the present - it is obvious that AP, with his famously short fuse, already finds Emma Spencer hugely irritating and I predict many more sparks to come - unless they get rid of her PDQ! That cutting side remark to NL:  "our GRANDMOTHER wouldn't wear clothes like HERS" said it all!, 

As for AP himself - judging by his first effort, am sure that he will quickly develop the necessary presentation skills. (I hope so, because even I failed to catch some of what he said and I hail from the same part of the world!)


----------



## Clodagh (15 November 2015)

I may have dreamed it, but isn't Emma Spencer supposed to be great friends with his wife?


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 November 2015)

Slightly off topic, I have just treated myself to Hen Knight's book 'Not Enough Time', it is a very good read and an insight into her and Terry Biddlecombe's life.  It will only appeal to those of us old enough to remember her training and with an interest in racing from a number of decades ago.  A lovely Christmas present.


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 November 2015)

AA that book is on my Christmas list.


----------



## Chiffy (16 November 2015)

I was given it for my birthday. Just finished it, brought back memories of lots of the old jockeys and horses from when I was young. What an extraordinary partnership they had.


----------



## claracanter (16 November 2015)

I thought he made a great start and will be a good addition to the team and hopefully someone else will leave. Jim McGrath maybe? He seems totally superfluous. I'm warming to Graham C though. Emma is annoying but probably well connected.

Did anyone else think Mick Fitz talking to AP down at the start was a little contrived. Both being jockeys, Mick would have known the answers to the questions himself but the bit about Martin Pipe and mirrors was priceless.


I miss Alistair and John and can't wait for the return of Alice.


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 November 2015)

I think he did quite well.  He is very self deprecating (as he showed by his excellent dressage efforts with Charlotte Dujardan on Friday), which will endear himself to the viewers I think, as he doesn't come across as being a know it all.  He is also wickedly funny.

I too miss Alastair Down, he just has a lovely way with words, whether written or spoken.  Sadly I think he's too much of a p*ss head to fit in with the pc brigade, which is ironic in itself as the racing public couldn't care too hoots about such things, just as no-one complained with John Francome told a dirty joke or used a rude word  

Nick Luck is fine, a polished presenter and one with another good sense of humour.  Graham Cunningham is a wealth of knowledge and never afraid to speak his mind.  I like him a lot.   Jim McCrath also has a wealth of knowledge but I just find him a bit dull and ever so slightly patronising.  Richi Persad is like a bouncing tigger really, sweet but no real depth but he went up in my estimation when he had a go at the charity race last year - for someone who had never ridden that took a lot of guts.  However, he doesn't add much to the team so I would bin him.
I also don't mind Emma, she is very knowledgeable and whats wrong with a bit of glamour as long as its not bimbo glamour.

I'm afraid I would get rid of Tanya though.  While she maybe knowledgeable, she is hopeless in front of the camera and frequently looks like she got dressed in the dark.  

To be fair Alice is a bit chaotic at times and asks some fairly basic questions when she's catching the winning jockey at the end of the race, but there is something endearing about her and she comes across as funny, even if she isn't trying to be.


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 November 2015)

Chiffy said:



			I was given it for my birthday. Just finished it, brought back memories of lots of the old jockeys and horses from when I was young. What an extraordinary partnership they had.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't they just !


----------



## PorkChop (16 November 2015)

I've just pre-ordered "Being AP" as it is not being shown at the cinemas up here - can't wait


----------



## Clodagh (16 November 2015)

LJR said:



			I've just pre-ordered "Being AP" as it is not being shown at the cinemas up here - can't wait 

Click to expand...

I just searched and it looks like it will only be on at 4 cinemas - is that right? Dammit!


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 November 2015)

Clodagh said:



			I just searched and it looks like it will only be on at 4 cinemas - is that right? Dammit!
		
Click to expand...

Where did you see that ? I hope that's not right.  I have just ordered his book for my Christmas present from my husband, well, I used his credit card on line so that counts as a present.


----------



## Clodagh (17 November 2015)

I just did google, but I am not much good at tinternet stuff, hopefully someone more internet savvy can have another look for me. (Please).


----------



## Clodagh (17 November 2015)

Had another and harder look, 46 cinemas. Chelmsford my nearest, not too bad.


----------



## Mariposa (17 November 2015)

Chiffy said:



			Ha ha AA, yes agree with most of your team but would like Sam Thomas instead of Luke Harvey, he used to do some great reports for The Morning Line.
		
Click to expand...

I love Sam Thomas's Dark Horses! (and honestly it's not because he's so good looking....honest!) 

I really enjoyed watching AP, I thought he was interesting and gave good opinions. Felt slightly sorry for him being asked again and again about the women's jockey thing though.

I really like Alice Plunkett, looking forward to her return ( wish she'd been there when Cue Card won!)


----------

